# Franken-fy your dog......IT'S A-LIVE!!



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

You can franken-fy your dog here - very fun!

https://www.facebook.com/Frankenweenie?sk=app_341941615890198


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm going to do the others later!  Where did you get the lightning? I didn't see that option. Didn't think about getting creative with his name. Too late at night, too tired. LOL.

EDIT: Never mind, found the lightning. Didn't notice the 1/8 below the props. ...Again, blaming the tiredness, lol.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Those 2 are amazing!

Trying to get to it, but my computer not working with me right now.

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My pc won't work with it either?


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> My pc won't work with it either?


After trying over & over, still didnt work. 

~Erica~


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Got it! 

Abbylynn, if you would like, you can post pictures and ill make them for you.

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to use my web cam and a photo to get this! Eddee wouldn't hold still for a real life cam pic! Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> Got it!
> 
> Abbylynn, if you would like, you can post pictures and ill make them for you.
> 
> ~Erica~


OK! Thank You!!! ..... Here is Blu Boo and Abbylynn ..... and please one more of Eddee


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

These are too funny!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hope you like them!  I did two of each so you have different ones to pick from. 

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! ... LadyBugAnBuddy -Thank you so much! That is too funny!  Blu Boy almost reminds me of "Zero" in "The NIghtmare Before Christmas" .......

I still couldn't get it to work after numerous times!

ROFLMBO!!! >>>> Eddee looks dearranged!

EDIT: You did a fantastic job! 

Still laughing! ... That last pic of Eddee looks just like him when he had a RG issue!


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! ... LadyBugAnBuddy -Thank you so much! That is too funny!  Blu Boy almost reminds me of "Zero" in "The NIghtmare Before Christmas" .......
> 
> I still couldn't get it to work after numerous times!
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!  Glad you like them. 

ETA: You have Beautiful doggies! 

~Erica~


----------



## saitenyo (Sep 9, 2011)

This is the best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Everyone's look so good!

This is so much fun! Thanks Winnie, for helping me find a creepy way to pass time.


----------



## tess and toby (Oct 12, 2012)

hahaha, this is too fun.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's my kids....

Titch......









Kilt.....









TirCeo.....









Saoirse.....


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Franken-fied Legend:










Franken-fied Faolan:


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

I realized afterwards I should have erased more around her picture and used a picture where she's bigger!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

[/IMG]


That was fun.


----------

